# What should i do re promotion at work????



## irisheyes (Feb 2, 2005)

Hi girls - here is my dilemma.

As some of you know i teach languages in a secondary school.I was promoted in Nov 2003 to "teacher in charge" of one language.I didnt really want this promotion as we were bang in the middle of our tx problems and had just gone private.I knew this would cause me more stress.I took the promotion as there really wasnt any way out of it.

The first 18 mths were a nightmare-the previous h.o.d didnt give me any help when i needed it but stuck her oar in when it was not wanted!! I am a much different person than her and felt i wasnt as good a manager.Then in 2004/2005 we went for our private iuis and i couldnt care less about work.I was off 5 weeks after they failed.A promotion over ALL  langs came up while i was off but i was in no place to contemplate it so i didnt.

Well since then i feel i am coping better with my promotion. The dilemma is this. Now our Head of Modern Langs(for last 2 yeras) is leaving and i am not sure what to do.

2 of the older members are definitely not applying but the woman (who was previously in chage of my subject) probably will.The thing is that I am the only member of the dept to teach the 2 languages and i have a joint degree in the 2.I have also taught European studies and travelled a fair bit in France.This other woman only teaches one lang (and not the majority lang in the dept) but went back a few years ago to do French A level.!!! I feel i am much better qualified but i know her attendance is better(especially when i was off in 2005)

I am unsure what to do- should i go for the promotion or not I am also wondering will they expect me to do administration for  BOTH languages for the same money as another person would do one No-one else has had the 2 langs to be in charge of before.Could i cope with the stress ? This would probably be my last promotion anyway as i dont want to be a vp or principal!!! 

I am also afraid that if i do go for it and the other woman gets it that i will be upset.(i know i would take it personally!).Dh says i can just say "well she is here longer then me"!!. I feel that the person in charge of the dept should be proficient in the lang and i know this other woman is not- her accent is woeful!!! And we would have to deal with speaking French etc when organising Assistants coming from France.Plus languages has been made optional in our school in last year and would it be an uphill struggle trying to promote them

Please advise- had to get it off my chest xxxx


----------



## Dots (Sep 25, 2006)

Hi - we haven't met but I just stumbled accross your posting.

Can you have an informal chat over a cuppa with the Head / or the person doing the interviews, to dicuss the role and your concerns?

If you get some encouragement then go for it!


----------



## Dots (Sep 25, 2006)

Oh..... and GOOD LUCK!!


----------



## irisheyes (Feb 2, 2005)

Thanks- i actually have to see her about another issue so i might do that. i dont think the head is under any obligation to give me any answers tho Before it goes to interview.Am i right? Not sure.


----------



## Dots (Sep 25, 2006)

The Head can give you no reassurance on success officially ... but a chat over a cuppa can be quite illuminating!


----------



## flipper (Jul 7, 2004)

A chat over a cuppa is a cracking idea and is not at all uncommon. If the feedback is positive you could continue to outline your concerns and see what they say. 

Good luck and go for it.

flipper


----------



## irisheyes (Feb 2, 2005)

Unfortunately in our school it is often only when we have a complaint from  a parent that we are in with the principal for a chat!!! It is hard to just go in a nd "chat" -maybe i am just not forward enough!!!


----------



## Dots (Sep 25, 2006)

Sounds like the head would be delighted to have a chat about something more positive fro a change!  .

Go on - be brave!


----------



## emcee (Apr 3, 2005)

Hiya IE (yes, my new abbrieviation for you - hope you don't mind)  

I would write a list of concerns you have - and a pros and cons list. Have had to do something similar for myself as I am in a bit of a dilemma at work at the moment!

Pros and cons could include what would be more beneficial about this new role compared to the one you are in at the moment?

Don't be beating yourself up about time off etc - past is past and this role is a fresh start! Go grab that cuppa and ask for an informal chat about the post - there is nothing wrong with gleaning knowledge about it, as a plus it shows your interest in it!

Let us know how you get on - good luck to you honey!

Love
Emcee xxx


----------



## jq (Nov 14, 2006)

Hi IE,

Good to have you back!

I really understand how difficult these work dilemmas can be! I hope you can untangle all your concerns by going throught them one by one!

You are feeling that you are now coping well with your most recent promotion, so good on you! This experience says you can rise to new challenges. I bet other people have noticed this too and so you are in the running for further promotion.

You obviously have concerns about how viable the job is (too much admin/too little money and the difficulty of promoting an optional and so less prioritised subject.) These are concens it might be wise to discuss with the head, as suggested.

You are clearly better qualified than your most likely internal competitor for the post. Rest assured in this knowledge. However, being better qualified does not mean you want the job! I think you should only go for it if you want it for it's own sake, not just because you could do it better! This has to be your own decision. Emcee is right to suggest weighing up the pros and cons to help you decide if you want the job.

You don't want to be managed by a less well qualified person. (Totally sympathise!) It seems that whatever you decide, this could be the result. You could compete for the post and get it. Or she may get it. You could not apply, leaving her way clear. Even if neither of you get it and an external candidate comes in, they could be less well qualified than either of you! So whatever you decide to do, you need to be prepared for the possibility of being managed by a less qualified person. Thus again, it comes down to whether *you* want the job for yourself/for itself.

I know I have not said anything you don't know. I just hope that reflecting back to you what I think you have said might help a bit!

Good luck in the decision making and in the application if you make it. Let us know how it all unfolds,

Love Jq xxx


----------



## irisheyes (Feb 2, 2005)

Thanx girls.I will sit down and write a pros and cons list.I think i will wait to talk to the head after the job is posted on the board-might say on it what is expected duty wise. I have actually heard a rumour that a woman from another school may be transferred here on redundancy but of course we are the last to know this. Maybe she will be going as well for the job.Thanx for the advice girls- will keep you posted!!Ha Ha ha!!


----------

